# Has anybody tried....



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

a .22 conversion slide on their 1911? It looks like it might be a nice addition for cheap plinking and practice.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I had one in the past. They are good for learning the trigger, and practice is cheap for sure. Shooting the .22 for a while lets you get the feel of the pistol and trigger. Then when you want to shoot .45 rounds, you have some training under your belt that lets you focus more on dealing with recoil. With the price of ammunition escalating, perhaps such an investment is a good idea. Thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm really thinking about one. If they really work it could save me big in ammo. There are some things I'd like to work on were not having to deal with recoil fatigue would be nice.


----------



## Smokeless (Dec 23, 2006)

I have a Marvel unit 2, the least costly one. Ten rounds at 25 yds. under an inch when I do my part. Picky on ammo. Info frem mfg. stated to use Rem. Golden Bullit. They work for me. But so does CCI mini mags. Other major brands a waste of time and $$$ for me. Have to keep feed ramp clean on mine. Have a toothbrush with me to clean it. No big deal. I like the option of using the same competition frame for 45 acp/38Super and 22 cal. I could have purchased a less expensive 22 pistol but my previous sentance says it all. Conversion unit is a good/wise choice IMO. Good Shooting. Dave


----------

